# First (legal) drink



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

Well, Saturday was my big 21, and some friends and I went to a local British style pub for dinner. I chose the Stone Arrogant Bastard as my celebratory drink, and let me tell you, I was not disappointed. I've not had much experience with beer, so I can't really describe it properly, but it had a good hoppy taste, but was still pretty smooth, and not at all bitter. Definitely a favorite.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats on your first!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats on your first Arrogant Bastard and turning 21!!! That's a nice beer to cut your teeth on


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounds like a damn tasty brew


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Well congrats...now its legal. I remember when.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

AB is a damn fine first legal beer. Congrats on the celebration.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Good way to start off. They have a really good lineup of beer. Its nice to hear you didnt go out and get smashed off of Budlite or Coors!
Continue on


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Definitely give their Smoked Porter a try.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cody! Happy birthday bro! We'll celebrate again when I get back to town alright?


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

BA, I know better than that already. I've tasted those beers and I'll pass.

Fozz, I hope to try a good few more of their brews. I've got a Pale Ale sitting at home for me when I get the chance to enjoy it.

Chris, we certainly will celebrate when you're back. I'm looking forward to spending some time trolling the Gasslamp during Christmas break.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> ...I remember when.


If you remember, then you didn't have enough fun!


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

stlcards said:


> If you remember, then you didn't have enough fun!


Too true.


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

happey b day next time go to a irish bar and have a guinness


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I was the first of my friends to become legal. Suddenly, I was a lot more popular.....

:whoohoo:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> I was the first of my friends to become legal. Suddenly, I was a lot more popular.....
> 
> :whoohoo:


 I was in the same boat you were!


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

i was the 2nd last to become legal although it never really stopped me cos i looked about 18-19 when i was 15.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

My stepdaughter is 20. She will turn 21 in March...and graduate from college two months later. Something is wrong with that.


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

I am a huge Corona fan, but if you want a good beer in my humble opinion you might want to try Guiness,stout and has a nice hearty taste to it....


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

Ya know, I've had Guiness and really didn't enjoy it. I'll have to give it another go, but that's been my impression so far.


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

really whick one did you ave the draught or the extar stout 

the extra stout has barley any head and the draught as lots which one did you chose


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

my first was a villiger said:


> really whick one did you ave the draught or the extar stout
> 
> the extra stout has barley any head and the draught as lots which one did you chose


Ya know, I don't remember. Which do you recommend for when I revisit the brand?


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh to be young again... ...congrats on the official 21, bro!


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

AragornElessar86 said:


> Ya know, I don't remember. Which do you recommend for when I revisit the brand?


well extras stout sounds like the one you had so this time have a draught its creamy less acidic and has a nicer head.


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

my first was a villiger said:


> well extras stout sounds like the one you had so this time have a draught its creamy less acidic and has a nicer head.


Mmm, head... huh? What?

Anyway, yeah, I think you're probably right, 'cause the one I had wasn't at all creamy and didn't have much head.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Cody, congrats brother on your 21st! The Stone Arrogant Bastard is a super beer to go with on any day, never mind your 21st! Well done and here's to enjoying good cigars and good beers for the rest of you life! 

Hip, hip hooray! 

CD


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Cody, congrats brother on your 21st! The Stone Arrogant Bastard is a super beer to go with on any day, never mind your 21st! Well done and here's to enjoying good cigars and good beers for the rest of you life!
> 
> Hip, hip hooray!
> 
> CD


CD, thank you and amen to all the above. I can only think of a few things that're better than good beers and good cigars, and they all involve women.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

AragornElessar86 said:


> Well, Saturday was my big 21, and some friends and I went to a local British style pub for dinner. I chose the Stone Arrogant Bastard as my celebratory drink, and let me tell you, I was not disappointed. I've not had much experience with beer, so I can't really describe it properly, but it had a good hoppy taste, but was still pretty smooth, and not at all bitter. Definitely a favorite.


congratulations, here is a list of different drinks to try:

Mead
Oouzo
Moonshine (corn whiskey)
Port
Sake
Zubrowka (Bison Grass Vodka)


----------



## jacky1982 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks! That's great!

____________________
Human Resources


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Arrogant Bastard is an excellent choice. Stone makes some great brews! 

I got to turn legal twice. 19 was the legal age when I turned 19, then they changed it to 21 and I had to wait 9 months to drink legally, again.


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

Buddah, thanks for the list, I'll have to try 'em. Terrasco, that sucks, but it's an amusing situation.


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday and congratulations!

Enjoy the holidays,
Don


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Haha, you revived a two month old thread. I've still got two years to go, sigh. Can't wait to go out and start trying some scotches and bourbons to go along with these cigars.


----------

